# Me and the Ruger sisters



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Finally took my LCP and a newly aquired SR9c to the range this weekend for initial testing.

First the LCP. For what it is it is a 10. I was skeptical about it but after 75 rounds at the range it is an excellent little piece. Not one malf of any kind and all hits on a regulation pistol target at 25 yards. 50% of which were in a 4" center grouping. Range I belong to the pistol range is set up for 25/50 yards for the competition guys so I make do. Recoil is stout but surprisingly manageable for such a small gun. The trigger is excellent for a DA pull and very predictable. Ammo test fired was Win Silver tips HP's and S&B FMJ. Actually a lot of fun to shoot. When I ran out of ammo I was disapointed. As a back up/pocket gun for last ditch close quarters defense I am very pleased with it so far. Shoots and handles amazingly well for lil nubbin sights and such a small size and light weight. Very impressed.

Next the SR9c. To be honest to early to officially rate it but so far I am not in love. Put approx. 300 rounds down range consisting of 10 Gold Dots and 290 Remington 115 Grain FMJ with mediocre accuracy. High and to the right consistantly. This may be the sights since the groupings were clustered. To the right might be my LH trigger finger control but the high to the right is not a flinch or a pull. Using some good old fashioned Kentucky windage I adjusted my aim to a bottom left side position and sure enough my groups started hitting center target. It does not seem to have the intuative accuracy in my hands I was hoping but to be fair I will need to get the sights on track before I can say that with certainty.

Feeding and extraction were flawless. However I had about 10 fail to fires or light primer strikes. Clear indentations on the primers just no boomboom. 8 of the 10 fired on second attempts and the 2 that didnt went into the dud bin. Wish I had had another 9mm handgun with me to see if those rounds would have fired in it but I did not. Not sure if this is the ammo or the gun but I have ran this same batch lot (bulk brick of Remington 750 rounds) through my P2000 with 100% success so I must conclude it is the SR9c.

Over all I do like it. $419 out the door it is hard not to. It is well balanced, quality finishing inside and out, thin for a double stack and nicely contoured. Both mags worked well and ejected freely. It is a nice overall package. Mine is the all black model and the finish seems well done. Trigger is Glock like but not as spongy and maybe a little stiffer. Safety was very positive meaning it is not to light nor to stiff but just right. Important to me in a possible carry gun as I don't want that safety getting knocked off unintentionally in my belly band holster. Disassembly was simple. Really like the beefed up rail inserts. As with all Rugers the SR9c is built to last. This primer issue concerns me though. I can ill afford a picky eater. Perhaps I have grown spoiled running HK's that eat everything I feed them and lock back on empty waiting for more. I will press on and see if I can wring out the kinks and try a few more ammo types.

For what is worth I give the LCP a, "my lord everyone should own one of these at $325" recommendation and the SR9c a strong maybe at this point. Nice overall package with a lot to like but it left me with more questions than answers.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Sorry to hear of the light strikes. I have heard many good reports on the SR9c. I hope the one you have straightens itself out for you. When I held one it felt very good in my hand but I could barely get the slode stop to release the slide. I had to pull back and slingshot it to get it to close. Which is how some say it supposed to be done so it may be by design.

RCG


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks RCG. I had the same thing going on with the slide stop but had neglected to mention it. Not sure if that is intentionally inherent to the design or just very stiff. Not a big issue but my druthers would certainly be to have the option. Maybe time and more rounds will loosen it up a little. I have seen some good reports as well. Much of which I can confirm. Not sure what to make of this no fire issue though other than it is very bad. I have heard of light strikes and hard primer issues before but first time experiencing it first hand. I'll update my results as I learn and do more.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Excellent report. :smt023


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*My SR9C and range results*

I have had my SR9C for a couple of months now, have put 4 or 5 hundred rounds through it and not a single fail to fire. Using a lot of different types of fmj and some pda and all go boom the first time. its a tight gun and have had the same difficulty as you do with the slide release. Im thinking as time goes by it will lighten up. The only problem I ever had was with the 17 round mag the first time I used it and it seemed to be a lot better after I removed the base plate and cleaned it. (it wasnt feeding all the time and wouldnt hold the slide open). As far as the sights, mine is dead on accurate, however you can adjust it and suggest u try it sandbagged to and make corrections from that position for the best accuracy. (i mostly shoot at 5 to 10 yards and use paper plates, my only concern is can i hit a body cavity if i ever had to and it does.) I hope this helps and from my view I rate the gun a solid 10 and carry it when ever I can. I liked the gun well enough to sell my Sig 9mm and consider this one a better gun.


----------

